
AWS Re:Invent Helpful finder for videos: sessions, announcements, interviews - mariuz
https://s3.amazonaws.com/files.rsb.io/re-inventor/index.html
======
mariuz
via twitter
[https://twitter.com/ryan_sb/status/1069607685186863104](https://twitter.com/ryan_sb/status/1069607685186863104)

